# Possible Sample Rate conflict with i9 Processor (static)?



## ynwtf (Jun 19, 2020)

*TLDR:*
Audio static after switching StudioLive III sample rate to 48 with new i9 PC build. Research and support suggest system adjustments with no joy. Support suggested potential conflict with i9. Have any of _you _experienced i9 issues outside of the obvious system changes in streamlining for audio? _(TLDR came first? huh... whodathunkit? I try to do that in case these are not the droids you're looking for. If that's the case, you're free to move along. Move along..Krrrtch.)_

...

I don't think this is a Presonus-specific issue as I'm reading a lot of threads with similar Win10 issues, but please feel free to redirect me to another thread or even another forum source entirely if you think it would help. I've combed through several already over the last month or so (as well as tech support) and while most people seem to find solutions to their issues, I have had no such luck. *I'm fairly new here but I'm digging the vibe so figured why not post here?*

For context, I've built a Windows 10 system over the month of December, 2019. Specs are as follows:

*System Specs*

Win10Pro
Gigabyte Designare MOBO
i9-9900k
Corsair LPX 64Gb (4x16) 3200Mhz RAM
*Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500Gb SSD (OS Drive)
Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2Tb SSD (working files)
WD Blue 3D NAND 2Tb SSD (VI)
EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G5
No graphics card as I use the processor for rendering.
_*Note: I recently followed a thread here where a user installed a Samsung SSD to discover static after the fact. Any others with knowledge or experience on that?_

*Peripherals*

Studio One Pro 4ish
Korg NanoKontrol2
Focusrite Scarlett 18i8 First Gen (left over, for MIDI only now)
Presonus StudioLive III mixer (for DAW mode/controller)

The issue is that I usually record with a sample rate of 44.1 but recently switched to 48. Doing so creates static in higher volume audio whether it's me playing/recording, or streaming audio from YouTube or local files. It _feels _like a peaking type of effect, but it's not. I've confirmed the rate is showing in Studio One when loading the hardware and new files. I've gone through all the standard checks for block size and bit depths, I've applied pages of "streamlining your PC for audio" checks such as disabling devices, BIOS settings for C-states and such, updates, uninstalling devices, wifi/bluetooth, I've adjusted screen resolutions, made sure whatever is plugged in is plugged into the same power strip (read that was an issue, somewhere in the infinite void of the interwebs), and most anything anyone has suggested from about 10 different forums sites and threads from the last 6 years.

I originally thought it was my SLIII mixing board giving me grief, so I reached out to Presonus. All I got was a thorough checklist of settings to turn on or off in my PC, which I had mostly covered already by then. Support recently closed my ticket pointing to possible issues with the i9 processor, that he would forward my info to development and maybe, one day, there will be a driver update. Maybe, in that update, they will resolve this issue. I requested a list of compatible devices to maybe re-source some of my build.

I'm not convinced it's the i9, but what do I know. LatencyMON runs in the green but does point to a particular .SYS file that gets a lot of hits, and I find it referenced a lot online for similar issues. I'm not convinced that's it either though as latencyMON is in the green. Even if that file is the culprit, I find nothing of what to do with it so that's more or less a dead end anyway.

Right now, I'm passively considering a dedicated graphics card to take the strain off the processor (not that it actually is). That's a stab in the dark and I'd rather not waste the money if that's not the source. Presonus support recommends not using the i9. I can't justify buying a new processor either on a guess without any logic to support the assumption.

Switching back to 44.1 clears most of it up. It is still there though, with a few random cracks and sizzles. Nothing gets recorded, so that's both good and confounding! It's the same whether I monitor through speakers or headphones. Last weekend I tried the "live" version of my StudioLive and just unplugged it from my PC and popped in an SD card. Audio through my mic sounds fine, regardless of sample rate. I guess it's not the hardware then. I've confirmed other devices on my PC are at the same sample rate---at least for as much as I understand how to do that. It's totally possible I've missed something. I can be obsessive though, so iderno.

So this is where I am. Help me [insert global Obi-Wan placeholder here], you're my only hope!

Thoughts?
_I'll take a good joke or two, if you're bored enough. Free bumps so what's not to like from a two-fer?_

Thanks in advance! oh. and uhm.... howdy.
- yn


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 19, 2020)

Howdy!

After a few years of using _and loving_ Studio One on an i7 as a mix engineer, the VI bug bit and I built my i9 14-core in 2018 (7940X) and couldn't wait to see how Studio One was going to sail/fly. It did anything but, for one thing it would overload the first core before touching anything else. Snap crackle and pop were the norm with my Studio 192 interface. Sometimes I couldn't change off of 44.1, the AI just wouldn't allow it. How can that be? Studio One is my world, it HAS to be something else, right? But then the real fun started when I tried to install Notion. NOPE. Not i9 compatible because the i9 is Xeon-based. For the record it took TWO YEARS for PreSonus to fix it. And for all I know the multicore issue with Studio One has been addressed. Who knows. It's an awesome DAW for EDM, rock bands and acoustic singer-songwriters. Maybe some composers on here are happy campers with it but I'm not brilliant enough to sort that out.

I switched to an RME BabyFace Pro, Cubase 10 and Dorico 3, and treated myself to sonic bliss with a pair of Sennheiser 650's in latter 2019, and now I don't even remember that I ever got an audio crackle or a setting that wouldn't work. I was actually a bit sad having to say goodbye to Studio One, but after a year running with the big artillery, WOW, the exact same PC that was a nightmare is now a Saturn V rocket. It all runs like a dream come true. As I mentioned in another post, my gear (and libraries) currently better than my composing skills. I don't even have to think about my workstation now.

Wish I had better news for you but I don't think the i9 is the issue ultimately. PreSonus is great but needs some bolts tightened. BTW I use a StudioLive 32 at our church and a StudioLive III at the school I volunteer for (both were purchased by my recommendation) and for the buck they are great but as a connected DAW they glitch all the time when connected to a PC, either by FireWire or USB depending on the model. Just too risky for recording live performances.

For any who disagree with my take, the cabinet doors are open and the dartboard is exposed, start flinging!


----------

